# cricket eggs keep molding



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I have great success breeding crickets, but the last few egg cultures developed dampoff fungus. I sprinkled some methyl paraben on the soil and misted it, but I'd prefer to not use chemicals or something a bit more natural (almond leaf, oak leaf tannins, or decaffeinated green tea or roobois tea?)

Any ideas how to prevent or what causes cricket egg tubs to mold?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you might be keeping them too damp, you can also try having more air circulation over the eggs.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

It sounds like you are trying too hard with chemicals, etc. You can either use floral foam with a little water in the bottom of the tupperware, then the floral foam, then the top.

Or I just use moist potting soil..not wet, but moist..to the point where if you are incubating them and look into the tupperware you will see some moisture buildup on the sides, but not soaking wet. The eggs are super easy to hatch, just switch out the tubs more often from the adult tub so you have more eggs in different situations to test.

Take a handful of potting soil and dump it in a cup of water..once its soaked squeeze it out in your hands and it should be good, then only mist the top of the soil in the adult bin once a day or so.


----------



## wort (Sep 8, 2008)

One word Vermiculite


----------

